# David Hearn interview (Staffpad)



## dcoscina (May 13, 2020)

At long last here is my hour long interview with composer, app creator and general amazing guy David William Hearn. I was going to add this to the Staffpad thread but it deserves its own.









COMPOSER CONVERSATIONS WITH DAVID COSCINA – EPISODE 2: DAVID WILLIAM HEARN


Welcome to the second episode of COMPOSER CONVERSATIONS WITH DAVID COSCINA on CINEMATIC SOUND RADIO. On today's episode, David sits down with David William Hearn. David William Hearn is an English composer, arranger and music producer based in London whose…




www.cinematicsound.net


----------



## Sean J (May 15, 2020)

David has the right philosophy about software.

I was a software support manager who worked closely with devs and UX/UI, then started doing some contract work and UI designs of my own, then started writing KSP scripts, rewriting, and diving almost as deep as Spitfire and Orchestral Tools scripts get. Add that to years of frustrations asking music devs to listen to composers, even asking people years back to add an in-app sample library store with pre-integrated libraries... the obvious UX to aim for if you give UX even a moment of thought. After all that, I value solid product management a lot. If you manage it, you had better use it.

David not only uses the app, but developed it simply because it's what needed to be done. The music world needs it. That's why we're seeing it revolutionize. The only mistake he could make now would be to sell it to a company that wouldn't hire a composer to manage it with the same vision.

Great interview which confirmed my thoughts about how they were able to make it possible on a tablet. Very cool stuff, and yet another reason the industry needs a new sampler standard, among many other standards. If every developer was thinking more like the StaffPad devs are, then music software wouldn't be stuck in the dark ages anymore. Heck, I could probably play something on a piano and have it notated, from mic input alone. We'd be much farther along.

StaffPad is the DAW the next generation of composers will use. To me, that's obvious.


----------



## dcoscina (May 15, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> David has the right philosophy about software.
> 
> I was a software support manager who worked closely with devs and UX/UI, then started doing some contract work and UI designs of my own, then started writing KSP scripts, rewriting, and diving almost as deep as Spitfire and Orchestral Tools scripts get. Add that to years of frustrations asking music devs to listen to composers, even asking people years back to add an in-app sample library store with pre-integrated libraries... the obvious UX to aim for if you give UX even a moment of thought. After all that, I value solid product management a lot. If you manage it, you had better use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for listening!


----------



## Sean J (May 15, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Thanks for listening!



For sure. Most interviewers tend to be a lot of casually interested folks who aren't as familiar with the things worth asking. This was a solid interview. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sundrowned (May 15, 2020)

Great interview. Very interesting.

I think it's great how a small team can innovate and blow the big names with much bigger budgets and resources out of the water. 

Also good to hear about how the libraries can be so small but still sound so great. It's kind of obvious really. There's no real playing in, just playing back, so it can read ahead and only load and calculate what's necesarry for playback.


----------

